# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Wood Heater   Convection or Radiant

## Waznme

G'Day all, 
We are in the process of building a new house and I have always wanted a fire type heater.  I want to get a freestanding one and it does not have to be very big as we live about 200k North of Brisbane and even what we call cold is not really all that bad. 
I went to a place in Gympie and looked at a few but what has me a bit puzzled is that they tell me that with our cathedral ceiling in the living/dining area and 2.7 metre ceiling in the rest of the house, that I should not get the fan forced convection type as all the heat will accumulate in the high part of the room. 
What I can't understand is that the fan forced should be any worse than the radiant.  Surely hot air rises no matter where it comes from.   And the cathedral area will have a 2.4metre fan which is reversible.  That should take care of air circulation. 
Can anyone explain to me why I should only get a radiant heater?   Why not choose from either type. 
Thanks for any assistance. 
Waz

----------


## Uncle Bob

I didn't know there was two different types. But if you have ceiling fans this shouldn't be an issue anyway.
Anyway a radiant heater attempts to give off it's heat energy in light or near visible light (infra-red). 
A convection heater uses the principal of heat rises. Panel heaters are a form of convection heating.
I think as long has it has plenty of glass on it and if possible three sides, then you will feel the warmth by radiance.

----------


## David.Elliott

We have a fan forced wood heater, and AFAIK the fan assists by pushing the heat out further before rising. We can definitely feel the difference...with the fan off or on...

----------


## toooldforthis

my (limited) & fundamental understanding is the radiant are single skin and the convection are double skin or baffled - or to that effect
so the radiant metal heats up and radiates the heat.
the convection inside skin heats and the air is circulated between the skins via convection currents.
therefore the radiant heaters are a bit more hot to the touch and the safety aspect of that. Or the radiant heater is more of a hot spot and the convection heat more subtle. 
some use electric fans to force the convection tho I have had some that just use the double skin.
I had a fan one in another place and it was good at circulating the heat.
at the moment I have a small double skin, a Warmray, and it puts out a nice warmth. 
I have always used ceiling fans in conjunction with the wood heaters and they make a significant impact. 
I would use a convection in preference to a radiant as I suspect they burn the fuel more efficiently as well. 
anyway that is my experience. I could talkin out my ass.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> anyway that is my experience.

  Sounds pretty good to me TOFT

----------


## Waznme

Thanks for the input.   Not a lot wiser.   Still not sure what I will get.   Still not convinced it makes much difference.  I have a few months to decide.

----------


## webtubbs

Radiant heaters warm you directly by radiating heat. Convection heaters warm and circulate the air which then warms you. As hot air rises, a convection heater has to warm the air from the top down which will take a while (unless you use a ceiling fan to push and circulate it back down). You will feel the warmth from a radiant heater much sooner.

----------

